# Justin Trudeau wins again!!



## Penelope

Trudeau to serve another term as prime minister after Liberals win plurality

I'm happy for him and for Canada!!


----------



## Decus

Blackface wins again. PC is dead. Thank you Canada.

.


----------



## impuretrash

Everyone who supported his reelection on social media has an unpronounceable name like takgit merhafddit


----------



## Decus

Virginia Governor Ralph Northam proved PC is dead as well:

_"Democratic Virginia Gov. Ralph Northam confirmed Friday he was in a racist yearbook photo showing one person dressed in blackface and another in the KKK's signature white hood and robes..."_

Ralph Northam apologizes for 'racist and offensive' costume in photo showing people in blackface and KKK garb - CNNPolitics


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Canada...so ghey.


----------



## SweetSue92

So Canadians no longer get to shame us for racism. This is gonna be great, I love it!


----------



## Death Angel

Penelope said:


> Trudeau to serve another term as prime minister after Liberals win plurality
> 
> I'm happy for him and for Canada!!


Democrats fucking things up EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Death Angel

Decus said:


> Blackface wins again. PC is dead. Thank you Canada.
> 
> .


That's not how it works. You have to be a tard.


----------



## impuretrash

SweetSue92 said:


> So Canadians no longer get to shame us for racism. This is gonna be great, I love it!


liberal canada's entire self image is predicated on the notion that we give a damn what they think about us.


----------



## depotoo

Doesn’t sound like a great win-

Trudeau Wins Re-Election but Fails to Secure Majority
*Trudeau Wins Re-Election but Fails to Secure Majority*
*His Liberals will lead minority government, relying on support from other parties to pass legislation*


----------



## Weatherman2020

Yep, majority of Canadians are racist homos.


----------



## depotoo

He also interrupted the speech of the other party.


----------



## TNHarley

Penelope said:


> Trudeau to serve another term as prime minister after Liberals win plurality
> 
> I'm happy for him and for Canada!!


I had no doubts.
The left love their racists.


----------



## TNHarley

Death Angel said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blackface wins again. PC is dead. Thank you Canada.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it works. You have to be a tard.
Click to expand...

Why do you have to be such a dumbass ALL the time?


----------



## Third Party

Penelope said:


> Trudeau to serve another term as prime minister after Liberals win plurality
> 
> I'm happy for him and for Canada!!


Good-now Hollywood has a place to go if Trump wins again or if they want to put on blackface.


----------



## Claudette

Wonder how many more Muslim assholes he will bring into Canada so his people can support them??

Mans an idiot and Canada will get exactly what it voted for.


----------



## The Original Tree




----------



## Penelope

The Original Tree said:


>



So not communism, he is a socialist , so is the US with lots of corporate communism.


----------



## The Original Tree

[

_So not communism, he is a socialist , so is the US with lots of corporate communism._



*Socialism and Communism are essentially the same thing.  The Only Competition is in how many people they end up murdering to maintain control of their oppressive societies.*


----------



## Jitss617

Blacks and conservatives need to be careful.. one rule is taken over ..


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

When WWIII breaks out and China and Russia make their moves, I hope the US concentrates it's defensive capabilities on the US mainland and lets Socialist / Communist Europe and Canada fend for themselves.

With "friends" like canada and europe, who needs enemies?


----------



## Jitss617

BasicHumanUnit said:


> When WWIII breaks out and China and Russia make their moves, I hope the US concentrates it's defensive capabilities on the US mainland and lets Socialist / Communist Europe and Canada fend for themselves.
> 
> With "friends" like canada and europe, who needs enemies?


If I was trump I would Draft all the Mexicans all the Puerto Ricans and all the Haitians and put them on the front line.. 

NOOOO BIG MOUTH FEMINISTS WOMAN FIRST!


----------



## Penelope

Jitss617 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> When WWIII breaks out and China and Russia make their moves, I hope the US concentrates it's defensive capabilities on the US mainland and lets Socialist / Communist Europe and Canada fend for themselves.
> 
> With "friends" like canada and europe, who needs enemies?
> 
> 
> 
> If I was trump I would Draft all the Mexicans all the Puerto Ricans and all the Haitians and put them on the front line..
> 
> NOOOO BIG MOUTH FEMINISTS WOMAN FIRST!
Click to expand...


The US doesn't have the draft.


----------



## Polishprince

Penelope said:


> Trudeau to serve another term as prime minister after Liberals win plurality
> 
> I'm happy for him and for Canada!!




IMHO, Mr. Trudeau has done a pretty shitty job.   The unemployment rate in the Dominions of Canada is 5.7%, much higher than it is south of the 49th parallel.

Hopefully, in his next term, he will allow himself to be mentored by the senior statesman here in America and work on MCGA- Make Canada Great Again.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Mr Blackface is an official minority now. 

Canada's Trudeau to remain in power but with minority government | Reuters.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Penelope said:


> Trudeau to serve another term as prime minister after Liberals win plurality
> 
> I'm happy for him and for Canada!!



Mammy!


----------



## MAGAman

Weatherman2020 said:


> Mr Blackface is an official minority now.
> 
> Canada's Trudeau to remain in power but with minority government | Reuters.com


This is also good for Biden.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Next time liberals cry about blackface, just remember this.


----------



## tycho1572

Penelope said:


> Trudeau to serve another term as prime minister after Liberals win plurality
> 
> I'm happy for him and for Canada!!


Next year you can start a thread titled ‘Donald Trump wins again!!!’


----------



## Dana7360

Penelope said:


> Trudeau to serve another term as prime minister after Liberals win plurality
> 
> I'm happy for him and for Canada!!




So am I. I wish we could have a liberal leader.

I was up in Canada about a week ago. They were voting at the time. Canada sure has changed for the better since he became prime minister.


----------



## Dick Foster

Penelope said:


> Trudeau to serve another term as prime minister after Liberals win plurality
> 
> I'm happy for him and for Canada!!



Not at all surprised as fags and fairies prefer fags and fairies.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Penelope said:


> Trudeau to serve another term as prime minister after Liberals win plurality
> 
> I'm happy for him and for Canada!!



Why?

He is a open racist bigot!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Also he will have to work with the Conservative Party seeing his party lost seats...


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Dana7360 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau to serve another term as prime minister after Liberals win plurality
> 
> I'm happy for him and for Canada!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So am I. I wish we could have a liberal leader.
> 
> I was up in Canada about a week ago. They were voting at the time. Canada sure has changed for the better since he became prime minister.
Click to expand...



3rd time's a charm.

EXCLUSIVE: Video shows Trudeau in blackface in 3rd instance of racist makeup


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Dana7360 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau to serve another term as prime minister after Liberals win plurality
> 
> I'm happy for him and for Canada!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So am I. I wish we could have a liberal leader.
> 
> I was up in Canada about a week ago. They were voting at the time. Canada sure has changed for the better since he became prime minister.
Click to expand...






trudeau2 by [url=


----------



## blackhawk

Whatever I don’t live in Canada.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Here’s a picture of Trudeau shaking hands with a guy in a blue shirt...


----------



## Gantlemagne

I LOVE JUSTIN TRUDEAU!!! and I'm more of an Acadian Federalist Conservative.


----------



## Gantlemagne

blackhawk said:


> Whatever I don’t live in Canada.


Oh, have you read the Adams Onis Treaty?  I live in Texas, and I live in Acadian Canada.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

WTF is wrong with Canadians these days?


----------



## Penelope

can tramp do this:


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Penelope said:


> can tramp do this:
> View attachment 362991


You mean get a still shot of him in midair after being flipped by the fat dude in the background?


----------



## Polishprince

Penelope said:


> can tramp do this:
> View attachment 362991




Can Trudeau do this?


----------



## Penelope

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> can tramp do this:
> View attachment 362991
> 
> 
> 
> You mean get still shot of him in midair after being flipped by the fat dude in the background?
Click to expand...




RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> can tramp do this:
> View attachment 362991
> 
> 
> 
> You mean get a still shot of him in midair after being flipped by the fat dude in the background?
Click to expand...

Thats all him.


----------



## Penelope

Polishprince said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> can tramp do this:
> View attachment 362991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Trudeau do this?
Click to expand...

He does anything for attention. Foolish.


----------

